# Love The Beaches



## mikos (Sep 4, 2013)

I love the beaches here. Especially Boracay!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

World class beaches on mny many islands,,especially AWAY from the popular tourist destinations. Usually once a place becomes popular it becomes ruined from what made it great to begin with. Bohol,,boracay,,,,,oh sooooo many other good ones.
Have to say the best beaches with cleanest seas i ever experienced were in northern mindanao.....you could count the purple starfish on the bottom every 15 feet from the banca20 feet deep and clear as a montana river up north........wont say more.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mikos said:


> I love the beaches here. Especially Boracay!


Boracay is nice but better several years ago. As with most destinations, once they bevome heavily promoted they go down hill. When the gov auctioned off the beach front lots that resort owner's had been leasing previously rates for accomidations have skyrocketed and infrastructure hasn't kept up with continued development! Many good, less touristy places still available elsewhere around the country!


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

The boracay of today is far,far removed from the boracay of 20+ years ago,its ruined,tries too hard to be like a hundred other beaches in thailand,tie-dye T-shirts,henna tattoos and eat-as-much-as-you-can buffets,nothing special nowadays about boracay.


> Have to say the best beaches with cleanest seas i ever experienced were in northern mindanao


The best beaches I have seen in the PI are down in the sulu sea,they dont see tourists,lots of nice beaches around mindanao off the beaten track that only see fishermens footprints,nice places to snorkel,relax,and fish.


----------



## Fort878 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Sulu Sea*

DannyA wrote: "The best beaches I have seen in the PI are down in the sulu sea,they dont see tourists,lots of nice beaches around mindanao off the beaten track that only see fishermens footprints,nice places to snorkel,relax,and fish". 

Many locals have warned me to stay away from most areas in Mindanao esp. Sulu archipelago. Travel sites often report kidnappings, bombings, pirates, Abu Sayyaf/Muslim militants and terrorists, etc. , making this area extremely dangerous for tourist and locals. 

Is the area you are referring to free of these dangers described in the media? I would really love to go to unspoiled beaches and villages off the beaten path. I agree about Boracay losing its charm and unfortunately I also feel that El Nido and Coron Palawan have become too busy and touristy.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> Is the area you are referring to free of these dangers described in the media?


Nope,for safetys sake I wouldnt advise anyone to go down to sulu & Jolo,the beaches are incredible and unspoilt,places like sitangkai "The venice of the east" as its known are fascinating but theres no westerners down there apart from the odd "Contractor" or priest for a reason.


----------



## Fort878 (Sep 7, 2013)

DannyA said:


> Nope,for safetys sake I wouldnt advise anyone to go down to sulu & Jolo,the beaches are incredible and unspoilt,places like sitangkai "The venice of the east" as its known are fascinating but theres no westerners down there apart from the odd "Contractor" or priest for a reason.


"Contractor? or Priest?"...hilarious! So, how did you make it out alive, being a westerner? I guess knowing someone from there probably helps.


----------



## fredb111 (Sep 16, 2013)

go to bohol


----------



## jessica24 (Sep 16, 2013)

Have you heard of Aman Pulo?


----------



## Fort878 (Sep 7, 2013)

jessica24 said:


> Have you heard of Aman Pulo?


Yes, Amanpulo is beautiful, serene and very exclusive but these resorts, no matter how sophisticated on many levels, lack cultural immersion and cultural authenticity. I really love a more intimate setting and pehaps even meet down-to-earth guests who may be Filipinos or tourists from other countries. And when staying remote places in the tropics, I am totally prepared for no phones, no electricity, no TV or radio...and the occasional bugs! A small sacrifice for serenity and communing with nature. There is also the issue of how much Iam willing to spend...I can afford to go to 5-star, world-class resort chain like this for a week, once or twice a year. However, I am looking for a place can stay for a month or two when I want to get away from Manila. We have stayed in wonderful owner-operated, humble places in Palawan that only cost us US$730 for a week that includes a private cottage, meals, snacks, beverages, boat rides and excursions like snorkelling for two people. In Amanpulo, that $730 would be for one person per day.


----------



## Fort878 (Sep 7, 2013)

fredb111 said:


> go to bohol


Hi fredb111. I recognize your "name" from another forum. Thanks for your suggestion. I have never been to Bohol. Can you recommend a clean, quiet ocean-front resort?


----------

